# Has anyone ever fainted?



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Has anyone ever fainted or nearly fainted? I had to go on an hour long train journey evey monday last uni semester, which I found quite difficult. I was doing quite well until the last time I had to go. It was a busy train and I had to stand up, and my tummy started killing me, the D thing. Obviously I couldn't go to the loo so I just had to cope with it. However, I started to feel really funny, I went cold all over, I could see black spots and my hearing went. Then my legs went all funny and I knew I was going to faint. Ridiculously my worry was not that I was going to faint, but that if I did I would lose control of my bowels on a packed train. It really freaked me out! I didn't faint, as a kind man saw me swooning and sat me down, hoorah. I've found since then that when I'm in severe pain a similar thing happens, going all cold and wobbly.I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else. I don't want to go to the doctor as he doesn't really understand and the last time I went he told me there was nothing more he could do. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I haven't actually fainted but I do know what you mean. I have to take a bus to school and even when I'm not on it if I get really bad cramps my legs and fingers tend to go numb and I just kind of space out. Luckily I go to school w/ a friend who looks out for me and also my family and other friends know about it too so if I look like I'm about to die they totally help me out. Maybe go and ask your doctor about more pain medication? I totally understand about passing out and stuff in public...hopefully someone can help you out.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I kinda know where you're coming from. It's like you're being swallowd up by something. I usually don't get it at home or in my dorm room at school. If I'm somewhere comfy, I do okay. If I'm out in public, I'm drowning.Mine is probably an anxiety thing.


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

It happens when I on the toilet having a particularly bad episode too. My body loses all colour and I feel cold all over to touch, but kind of feel uncomfortably hot. I can't stand any pressure on my body at all and I once stripped off completely whilst on the loo. Nice to talk about this stuff isn't it! I'm not on any pain medication at all, maybe I should go back to the doctor


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah, i get totally spaced out. I feel either really light headed, or thick headed ...as if everything is movong really fast around me, but i'm stuck in concrete *ugh* I was on the tube today (london) and my stomach and guts had been really bad and i did feel quite faint, though i think some of this was fuelled by my increasing anxiety that i'd get another attack whilst i was in town. i had very bad D this morning before going, but i'm quite proud that i managed to cope despite feeling terrible.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Have your blood pressure checked. It might be too low.


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

I had the doctor check my blood pressure and it was fine. I'm going to go back and req


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Oops! My finger slipped. I'm going to request to be referred to a unit at Withington Hospital as they have a specialist IBS clinic. It carries out lots of research on Hypnotherapy, I might even get paid for taking part! Making a bit of cash out of my IBS makes me happy! La la la.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I had that happen to me on my first day of work. I was getting ready for work and had a panic attack and started to black out. I ended up at the hospital, but they just gave me a shot in the butt for anxiety and sent me on my way. It's a creapy feeling though - having the world closing in on you.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah, happens to me all the time. Particuarly when I am being strongly effected by my ED (suprise suprise!). But it happens all the time anyway. My blood pressure is always really low, although I don't know what can be done about it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, i know what you mean. I feel faint sometimes too. But its normally because i havent eaten for fear of an attack or something stupid.I hae done hypno for my IBS. It was the best thing i could have done for it. Excellent. I can't rave about it enough! Go for it! It helps!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i passed out at work over the summer and kept nearly fainting for a week or so after that. i think it was because i was anemic and hadn't eaten enough (damn fear). lately i'll feel a bit faint if i have a bad episode and therefor don't eat much.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

This actually happened to me last night. I ran right out of the restaurant i was in and puked my guts out in the parking lot. Then, i was all set. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Nikki, I hope this isn't inappropriate but did you have to pay for hypno, or did you get it on the NHS? I'm not sure my doctor will refer me, and was just wondering if there were any other ways I could get it.


----------

